
Intel defends its 'magic instructions' against Linux founder's criticism - fortran77
https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-defends-avx-512-against-torvalds/
======
chrisseaton
I thought Torvalds resolved to stop being so nasty about other people and
their work?

~~~
oregontechninja
I think he specifically meant towards contributors to the Linux kernal
project. He also seems like the kind of person to mean over specifically and
literally what they say. I applaud him though, didn't hear about any incidents
until a while after that announcement. Takes a lot to be nicer than you want
to be.

